# Subwoofer is making a hissing noise



## Bigggdaddy72 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a infinity PS12 350 watt subwoofer.I have it placed on the floor next to my tv which is on a tv stand.I looked at my subwoofer specs and it mentions it is not video shielded.My sub makes a hissing noise,it cuts in and out.Whne i watch a movie and have the sound up ,i can't hear the noise.Would like someones opinion.Do you think its the sub itself,or do you think its making the noise because it's to close to the tv.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think that it would be caused from the TV but then again you never know if it is picking up EMI/RFI interferance. Have you tried relocating the sub to a different location to see if it goes away?


----------



## Bigggdaddy72 (Jan 10, 2010)

I would but my sub cable is only 6 ft long


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

You could always run out to Best buy or something pick up a longer one to see if it works if not then return it. I'm not normally one to advocate doing this type of thing for economic reasons but if thats the only way to find out if thats the problem then all you can do is try.


----------



## Squintje (Oct 2, 2010)

You could always try hooking up another sub or amp to see if the problem is caused by one of the two

[First Post]:innocent:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

bambino said:


> You could always run out to Best buy or something pick up a longer one to see if it works if not then return it. I'm not normally one to advocate doing this type of thing for economic reasons but if thats the only way to find out if thats the problem then all you can do is try.


+1 as that is the only way to be sure by changing location.


----------



## Squintje (Oct 2, 2010)

recruit said:


> +1 as that is the only way to be sure by changing location.


I'm just saying, Maybe he has somethinng lying around the house. I always do.:innocent:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Squintje said:


> I'm just saying, Maybe he has somethinng lying around the house. I always do.:innocent:


Yes, it is a possibility that he has another sub but generaly most people only have the one.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Bigggdaddy72 said:


> I have a infinity PS12 350 watt subwoofer.I have it placed on the floor next to my tv which is on a tv stand.I looked at my subwoofer specs and it mentions it is not video shielded.My sub makes a hissing noise,it cuts in and out.Whne i watch a movie and have the sound up ,i can't hear the noise.Would like someones opinion.Do you think its the sub itself,or do you think its making the noise because it's to close to the tv.


So, any luck with your problem yet? I'm very interested in hearing what you figured out.:T


----------

